# blank recomendation



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

im just getting started in rod building (geting things for christmas) and i wanted to start out with a trout/flounder rod, preferably 7 to 8 foot. does any one know of a good blank? thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## cwilly (Jan 29, 2007)

Take a look at the Rainshadow Crankbait blanks. Both the CB66MH and CB70H I have are unbuilt. I orginally bought them both for bouncing bucktails from a boat for fluke. But the CB66MH will be better suited for tossing light jigs in shallower water. I'll use it for 1/4 oz bucktails in my marina for weakfish and small bluefish. It has a medium fast action but soft enough for weakfish and flounder. Without knowing much about the fishing you'll be doing and not actually building these myself yet lol..I think the CB76MH at 7'6 will be worth taking a look at. Maybe the CB76M if you need something lighter.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

If you're just starting, I would recommend one of the rod building kits from Mud Hole tackle. They have several different kits for different types of rods, and they inclde everything you need along with some instructions. And they are reasonably priced. Once you get the hang of it, you can move up to more expensive components and design them on your own. When I started building rods about 35 years ago, I built a few turds as I didn't know what I was doing.  Back then, you didn't have as many resources available and you had to figure a lot of things out on your own.


----------

